
Google's Detailed Response to FeedBurner Criticism - peter123
http://mashable.com/2009/01/25/googles-feedburner-criticism/
======
petercooper
Typical corporate arrogance. The first question is based around a certain
position / experience, but in its response, Google immediately states that the
opposite is true. The second and third answers get no better, alas.

The whole thing reads like a Q&A between a reporter and a politician. Google
seems to be following the "say just what you're going to say, despite the
question" tactic to the letter.

